# How far do you go when "rebuilding a tractor"?



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Just as the title says how far do you go when rebuilding a tractor?

What I mean is, my project started out as a inframe engine rebuild. Then it went to well lets make sure the engine is correct, head, block, crank, Etc. Then it went to since I have the engine out and the tractor frame split, might as well tear into the steering bearings, etc. replace as needed, paint front clip and axles, getting it cleaned up as I go. I never intended to have a show queen but wanted to ensure I don't have to dig into it again for a number of years since I'm here already. Now I find myself questioning how much is too much. As in sandblasting all parts to make them degreased with shining new paint even if you can't see them when it's back together. My main goal was a reliable tractor to work... But since I'm this far into it, well you know. This is my 1st tractor and it's nothing special, but it's mine and since I'm this far in sort of situation. Let's hear your story..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS the norm..
The biggest problem I see when folks go that far is, they neglect the fuel system..
They rebuild/in-frame an engine & bolt the old fuel system parts back on a fresh engine & call it good..
I got a tractor in 1x that looked like it was showroom quality.. it was NICE..
UNTIL u got up close & started going to places that u cant SEE..
The fella paid about 15k to get his machine back to original & all he really got was a paint job & some stickers..
The grease & dirt was packed into places that u cant see, walking by.. & was painted over & by the time I got done w/ his tractor it looked like it had, "THE POX" on account of the missing paint that was covering the dirt, that I had to knock off to get to the bolts/screws.. I felt for the man when he came to get it & I had to explain what he actually paid for..


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Dmfoste1 said:


> Just as the title says how far do you go when rebuilding a tractor?
> 
> What I mean is, my project started out as a inframe engine rebuild. Then it went to well lets make sure the engine is correct, head, block, crank, Etc. Then it went to since I have the engine out and the tractor frame split, might as well tear into the steering bearings, etc. replace as needed, paint front clip and axles, getting it cleaned up as I go. I never intended to have a show queen but wanted to ensure I don't have to dig into it again for a number of years since I'm here already. Now I find myself questioning how much is too much. As in sandblasting all parts to make them degreased with shining new paint even if you can't see them when it's back together. My main goal was a reliable tractor to work... But since I'm this far into it, well you know. This is my 1st tractor and it's nothing special, but it's mine and since I'm this far in sort of situation. Let's hear your story..


I think you quit when you run out of money.
I'm in a similar situation here.
I hated the SOS transmission in my 4200 so decided to swap it out for an 8 speed.
Then, because I'm tired of fooling around with points and carbs I decided to make it a diesel.
Then it was very greasy and dirty and had numerous leaks and well, you can't just have it leaking.
Then there's all the tin and fenders, etc which are in Very Nice condition but the finish got smoked up in a barn fire.
And a 4200 has a boat load of special parts and pieces that the 4000 Industrial and All Purpose models don't have.
So where do you quit?
I do have one advantage here.
I know the owner of a small high tech foundry that has two large sand blast cabinets - hooked up to a 75 hp air compressor. I can use them anytime I wish on their second shift and Saturdays.
So I'm kinda going for broke on this thing and have most of the small parts sand blasted primed and some of them already painted.
I'm hoping to have it done by August 2020.
I might get the $ I'll have in it back some day if I sell it but never my labor. But it's fun to do and it keeps my out of my wife's hair so...


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ultradog said:


> I think you quit when you run out of money.
> I'm in a similar situation here.
> I hated the SOS transmission in my 4200 so decided to swap it out for an 8 speed.
> Then, because I'm tired of fooling around with points and carbs I decided to make it a diesel.
> ...


This is how it looked when I bought it.
PS, The sand blast cabinets are large enough that I'm able to sandblast everything except the rear wheels and the fenders.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

"The pox" as pumpguysc describes is what I don't want. Tearing it down and "taking care of business" along with cleaning and scrapping old dirt oil and grime off of it is just a sense of pride. Easier said than done, lots of little areas get packed with grit, gotta get them clean too, even in places you can't see. It makes it easier to work on if it's clean the next time. Ultradog, that's pretty sweet you have sandblasting at your disposal. I had a cheap sandblaster in my younger days for a car I was working on, an boy did it make a mess of the garage even with plastic hung from the ceiling. When I got done sandblasting I had swept up and had a pile of sand on the garage floor a foot hight and 3 foot diameter. Not to mention sand on my shelves and everywhere else it wanted to go. I eventually got tired of finding sand and emptied out the garage and got it all cleaned out. That process of cleaning took about a month on weekends. Using a leaf blower helped out quite a bit. 

I like the pick of the pretty blue parts hanging in the yard. Looking good!!! 

Glad to see I'm not the only one here that is CrAzY, spending time and money on an "old tractor". I like keeping the old stuff alive and functioning. It seems to have be built better than this "throw away crap" that's made today. 
Hoping to hear more stories soon. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What you describe is called "mission creep" in the military. You start out doing one thing and then keep adding on a little bit more and a little bit more. Ultradog is right in that most quit when you run out of money. Second reason to quit is because your spouse says "Enough!!!"


----------



## Ford5000Gas (Sep 24, 2015)

@Dmfoste1 Tell me why the "inframe engine rebuild" turned into splitting the frame. I am looking at an engine rebuild. I am wondering, can one bore and sleeve a block without splitting the tractor?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ford5000Gas said:


> @Dmfoste1 Tell me why the "inframe engine rebuild" turned into splitting the frame. I am looking at an engine rebuild. I am wondering, can one bore and sleeve a block without splitting the tractor?


Theoretically yes you could bore and sleeve an engine without pulling the engine.
However,
If the engine is worn enough to need sleeving it likely needs crank work too - or at least have the crank measured and checked. For that you need to pull the engine.


----------



## Ford5000Gas (Sep 24, 2015)

Ultradog said:


> Theoretically yes you could bore and sleeve an engine without pulling the engine.
> However,
> If the engine is worn enough to need sleeving it likely needs crank work too - or at least have the crank measured and checked. For that you need to pull the engine.


Ah... because the crankshaft is bolted to the flywheel? You can't unbolt the crank without splitting the engine off.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Yup, like ultradog said removing the flywheel... If you're interested check out my build... 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/new-to-me-ford-4500-fel-bh-201.39833/
Basically one thing lead to another and after being in there I'm going to take care of all that I should so I don't have to tear the hood or anything else off later.. amd make it perdy ... easier to get to it all right now... Providing Murphy doesnt visit!!!


----------



## TonsOfGuns (May 10, 2020)

It's all about time and money and how much you're willing to spend. I got into this the same as you: first time tractor owner, and bought one not knowing anything other than I was in for a lot of work. 

Deal with the rust and paint, and do it right. I had caked on grease and dirt. Nasty gum like substance that resisted everything. Wire wheels, dish soap, and compressed air are your friends. 

I ended up pulling my engine twice, I started with a blown motor, and had no idea what worked and what didn't. It turned out everything was busted or leaking, including the motor I was sold. I damn near sold the tractor 6 weeks into restoration. I was fed up and my wife was growing impatient, but I persisted. Now I've got a tractor and an experience.


----------

